# Crossbow Cocking Crank



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I have a friend who can't draw a bow so he got a crossbow but he can't cock it with the pull-rope cocker. He needs a cocking crank but man have you priced them? He has an Excalibur Exocet but they're almost 170 bucks.

Anyone know of a universal crank that's reasonably priced?

Thanks,

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

N/M...he got one for his Excalibur.

TH


----------

